
Imbalanced Host Response to SARS-CoV-2 Drives Development of Covid-19 - bookofjoe
https://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674(20)30489-X.pdf?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS009286742030489X%3Fshowall%3Dtrue
======
lbeltrame
Interesting. From a quick look at the paper, the findings would explain why
treatment with some IL-6 inhibitors like tocilizumab was successful in
moderate to severe cases.

------
rpiguy
I suspect it kills in a number of ways and immune response is just one of
them. Fortunately it is unlikely to kill you unless you are very old.

